# So I got an interview at UCLA, what to expect?



## blsdmf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I got a nice call from UCLA today, I have an interview on April 5th! Basically, what am I to expect? The lady on the phone told me that it is pretty informal and they are essentially trying to get a feel for you to see if you are a suited for their program. Can anyone offer advice that might have gone through this already?


----------



## blsdmf (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, the options were Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 20, 2009)

on what program?


----------



## blsdmf (Mar 20, 2009)

> program


undergraduate film, televison, and digital media


----------



## My Dog Is Mean (Mar 20, 2009)

Sup man. It's loudwhisper on CC. I just made an account here. 

Anyone else hear from UCLA (for undergrad)?


----------



## blsdmf (Mar 20, 2009)

> I think there is another forum board for undergrad.


I'm in the undergraduate film school thread...


----------



## My Dog Is Mean (Mar 21, 2009)

bumppppp anyone?


----------

